# Transfer vs custom pricing



## Mel Squared (May 7, 2013)

Please bear with me as I'm new to the scene and have jumped in both feet first. I bought out a lady who ran a heat press business. I acquired lots of rhinestone applications, many of which I have found on Pro World, some that she specifically said were her own creations. (Looks like melding 2 or 3 designs into 1) and more that I have not been able to locate their source. 

I have an opportunity to join a vendor show in the morning and wondered what I should charge for these. (I spent $100 on the clam shell press and about 90 rhinestone transfers and 28 plain transfers. Feels like screen print transfers) I don't want to undercharge at this event and have people go to my store which opens on July 1 and complain about the price difference.

I also plan to take my plotter and create quickie designs and names, so what would you charge for those? I will only be taking clear and purple rhinestones to keep the choices down both the same size.


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

Mel Squared said:


> Please bear with me as I'm new to the scene and have jumped in both feet first. I bought out a lady who ran a heat press business. I acquired lots of rhinestone applications, many of which I have found on Pro World, some that she specifically said were her own creations. (Looks like melding 2 or 3 designs into 1) and more that I have not been able to locate their source.
> 
> I have an opportunity to join a vendor show in the morning and wondered what I should charge for these. (I spent $100 on the clam shell press and about 90 rhinestone transfers and 28 plain transfers. Feels like screen print transfers) I don't want to undercharge at this event and have people go to my store which opens on July 1 and complain about the price difference.
> 
> I also plan to take my plotter and create quickie designs and names, so what would you charge for those? I will only be taking clear and purple rhinestones to keep the choices down both the same size.


I think your question is a bit to general to answer.... What to charge would depend on other similar vendors who might be attending your cost to attend the show and a dozen other variables... On the custom work the cost of making the template the number of stones used, the type of stones used and on and on... 

But I will offer this bit of advice... Your pricing at this show should have nothing to do with the pricing at your retail store... In fact you want to make this a point at the show... 

When we do trade shows as a vendor we typically offer a discount sometimes a BIG ONE for people to make a buying decision NOW! Number one we want people to buy to cover our costs to attend and number two we are in business to make money... We don't want window shoppers who may or may not come to our retail location later... I mean we do want them to come to the shop later but we still want them to buy at the show... So I would make it a point that now is a great time to buy because of the show discounts and specials being offered... 

Then again some vendors go to shows for exposure and not to sell... Just present what you offer to let people know you exist... So it just depends on what you are looking to do... Sounds like you want to move some product.... If you are starting out... I would offer steep discounts... Get people to buy... The more that buy the more people are going to see what you do and the more people are going to ask hey where did you get that?...

Just make sure at the how you let them know what a deal they are getting for the show special so they are not completely surprised if they later visit your retail location...

The costs of a retail location is generally much greater then simply attending a vendor show... So we just really need to educate our customers on what a deal they are getting by buying or even ordering at the show for later delivery...

Honestly if possible get people to order at the show and then pick up later at my retail location... Then they can come to my store and see all my offerings and perhaps you will make another sale...

I can tell you I do a show on Memorial Day Weekend and have lots of stuff for people to buy but I also take custom embroidery orders at the show for pickup at my retail location... Works great!... People can see my samples of my work at the show and then order at a great discount and then they come to the store and almost always browse before picking up their order... 

GOOD LUCK!

Kevin


----------



## rhinestonetransf (Feb 11, 2009)

It is a loaded question because we need more info.

Depends on what shirt you are putting it on to know all your cost but I would make sure that you let them know that the price is show special price. On average our customers charge $19.95 at a show and 24.95 away from a show. Just a general answer I'm sure you will find prices all over the place. The price above is for stock custom really depends on the amount of stones and size of the design. 

Scott


----------



## Mel Squared (May 7, 2013)

Thank you both so much for the quick response. I decided to set up and make a sign that this is special "event only" pricing. I'm using a 50/50 blend shirt from All American Tees, and 100% cotton cinch backpacks. I think I'll just do all the transfers $12.50 for no bling and $17 with. Since I got these pennies on the dollar I should still come out ahead and get my name out. 

What about the cinch bags? I paid 1.25 each.


----------



## Mel Squared (May 7, 2013)

Does anyone know where this transfer came from? Its a big hit here at the vendor show and I'm down to my last one. She has it marked as a stock transfer, but not where she got it. I looked between customers but no luck so far.


----------



## nycmerch (Mar 29, 2009)

Repost the image as it does not appear.


----------



## Mel Squared (May 7, 2013)

Umm not sure why. Here is the link to it on my FB page.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...67355295.43891.100000640080036&type=1&theater


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

Mel Squared said:


> Umm not sure why. Here is the link to it on my FB page.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...67355295.43891.100000640080036&type=1&theater


You can get that design dozens of places....

Here's one...

Cross with Faith rhinestone transfer

But it's a stock design that just about any stock transfer supplier has or can get....

Kevin


----------



## GHEENEE1 (Jan 8, 2007)

Is this it? Faith with Cross rhinestone transfer 
They also have the design with pink stones.
http://www.myrhinestonetransfers.com/store.php/products/faith-with-cross-rhinestone-transfer


----------



## Mel Squared (May 7, 2013)

Thank you both so much! This design is by far more popular than the other crosses I have on hand so I'm glad to know where to order them from!


----------

